# Flachwasserteich



## famu (2. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind ganz und gar unwissend im Gartenbereich und haben eine Frage:
Nachdem ich Fotos von einem Flachwasserteich gesehen hab bin ich ganz hin und weck und hätte auch gerne einen solchen.
Format: ca. 5 x 3 x 0,3m

Am Rand hätte ich gerne Natursteine und an einer 3m Seite einen Bereich mit Pflanzen. Es soll etwas modern aussehen und weniger wie ein Biotop, was nicht heisst das ich etwas gegen Tiere am Teich habe.
Fische will ich keine halten.

Da ich im Web keine konkreten Antworten finde, hoffe ich hier Profis zu finden 

Nun aber wirklich meine Fragen:
Kann man einen Flachwasserteich in meiner Größe alleine durch Pflanzen sauber und klar halten?
Wenn nein, Welcher Filter ist zu empfehlen?
Welchen Naturstein darf ich verwenden? (hab da was gelesen von wegen Mineralien usw.)
Kann man sich zutrauen einen solchen Teich selbst anzulegen oder 
sollte man das einem Experten überlassen?

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für die ein ider andere Antwort, vielen Dank!

Liebe Grüße,
Manfred


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Flachwasserteich*

Hallo Manfred!

:Willkommen2 bei uns. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du hier bei den Miniteichen richtig bist, aber wir schauen mal. Ich verschieb Dich mal in die Bauabteilung - ich denke, da ist Deine Frage besser aufgehoben, als hier.

Wenn Du nicht grad mit zwei linken Händen gesegnet bist und Freude am Werkeln hast, solltest Du so ein Projekt auf jeden Fall selber machen. Es spaßt nämlich ungemein und es ist ein schönes Gefühl, wenn es fertig ist. Die meisten Leute, die ich kenne, die einen "Experten" mit dem Bau ihres Teiches beauftragt haben, würden es nicht noch einmal machen.

Das Problem, dass ich bei Deinem Teich auf die Dauer sehe, ist die geringe Tiefe. Das ermöglicht eine starke Erwärmung des Wassers im Sommer und nicht alle Bewohner tierischer und pflanzlicher Natur mögen das. Aber das Grünzeug, das wir gerade nicht haben möchten, liebt es.

Das, was Du Dir wünscht, ist ein Gewässer, das meines Erachtens zu einem Algentümpel mutieren wird, denn ohne Filtertechnik das Wasser sauber zu halten, funktioniert nur mit Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen. Wenn Dich allerdings ein grüner Teppich unter Wasser nich stört...

Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar expertigere Antworten auf Deine Frage 

In der Zwischenzeit versuch doch mal unser *Basiswissen*, es tut echt gut!


----------

